# Education Assessment Query



## Rahul23320

Here is a My profile .Could someone please suggest will I get Level 9 for this for New Zealand EOI?
As I read somewhere for Level 9 Graduation should be in computers too.
My Qualification
B.sc - Mathematics (2007)
MCA (2010) 
Experience : 10 Years(Software developer)


----------



## escapedtonz

Nobody can give you that answer. The only way to know is to have the assessment.


----------



## tryingtocomeintonz

Does IQA assess only the education or the number of years of work experience ?
If it does only assess education qualification, based on what they provide the _*Skill Shortage List Assessment *_ . please advise.


----------



## escapedtonz

NZQA only assess qualifications. The hint is in the name......International Qualification Assessment (IQA).


----------



## tryingtocomeintonz

Thanks @escapedtonz for the instant response. one more clarification please..

In EOI.. in the work experience section, The below questions are asked.

_Indicate the total number of years work experience in an area of absolute skills shortage.
*NOTE:* Your work experience must meet the specific requirements set out for that occupation in the Long Term Skill Shortage List.
Absolute skills shortage occupation name:_


But it doesn't ask for any evidence, should I purchase the below add-on to IQA to support my answer for above questions in EOI

_*Skill Shortage List Assessment Add-On*_
Select this option to have your IQA assessed against an Immigration New Zealand Skill Shortage List.


----------



## tryingtocomeintonz

just found the answer to my own query - it's here


https://www.nzqa.govt.nz/assets/qualifications-and-standards/International-qualifications/Skill-Shortage-Lists-QRS-versions/Long-Term-Skill-Shortage-List-QRS-Version.pdf


----------



## tryingtocomeintonz

Completed Bachelor degree in 2009 and started employment the same year. Completed Masters in part time from 2011 till 2014 while on the job.
If I get my Masters degree assessed for IQA to get the NZQA level 9 assessment, would immigration NZ consider only the work experience gained after the completion of Masters ? please advise.


----------



## escapedtonz

No they would consider all skilled work experience relevant to your qualification. Your Immigration case officer is the person who would assess your work experience evidence (provided by you).


----------



## tryingtocomeintonz

Thanks @escapedtonz 
I have applied for IQA only for my MCA qualification yesterday. however I came across one of your responses in other posts, stating the Bachelors degree need also be IQA assessed to give my partner the partner qualification points under skilled occupation. we are on tight budget now having spent thousands of $s for AU already with no light seen at the end of the tunnel. I have found the below option mentioned in https://skillshortages.immigration.govt.nz/assets/uploads/long-term-skill-shortage-list.pdf

- A qualification comparable to NZQF Level 7 or higher, with a letter from IT Professionals New Zealand certifying that the applicant’s degree and any further learning meet the educational requirements towards Chartered IT Professional New Zealand status AND a minimum of three years' relevant post-qualification work experience.

If I arrange for the above letter from them, with the IQA for my masters, can I skip getting my bachelor's degree assessed by IQA ?


----------



## escapedtonz

That would be a Negative.

As far as I know, if the principal applicant wishes to claim points in relation to any qualification, then that qualifications MUST be either:-
(i) Exempt from assessment, meaning it is already a recognized qualification and it appears on the list of exempted qualifications for the country it was awarded in and all attributes match - i.e. the University, the actual qualification and any dates. If it doesn't match exactly then your qualification is not exempt.
(ii) Has been assessed by NZQA IQA and has gained at least the desired outcome or equivalent level that is required in relation to a qualification on the NZQF.

If you also have a partner that is claiming partner points in relation to a qualification, then this also applies to them.

I'm not 100% sure of the reasoning behind ITPNZ assessments, however I believe this option gives the visa applicant another chance should the NZQA IQA assessment not give the desired result - i.e. say NZQA IQA returns a Level 7 which gives 50 points, but you need Level 8 as you need 70 points (strictly just as an example to make the point). The ITPNZ assessment is a lot more thorough than NZQA IQA, so if they assess and feel the specific attributes of your qualification meet a higher Level then a letter from ITPNZ stating your qualification reaches Level 8 (as in the example) then that is sufficient proof to Immigration that you can in fact claim the higher points for the qualification.

Just bear in mind, ITPNZ application and assessment is not easy and is not cheap.....as far as I know.

Another point I would also make is you cannot place a price on Immigration. We have all spent thousands of $$$'s to go through the process whether successfully or not. Many have also tried to gain entry to other counties only to be turned away. Immigration NZ don't care what you have spent previously or what you are spending now. Their costs are in line with costs of Immigration across the world. If you subsequently get through all of this and are approved a visa to live and work in NZ, the costs involved are a small price to pay.


----------



## tryingtocomeintonz

Thanks @escapedtonz for the clarifications and setting the expectations straight on immigration program.

My spouse is the principal applicant and I am the partner in the EOI. My spouse has submitted his BE (Electronics and Communication) qualification for IQA assessment along with the Add-on of Long Term Skill Shortage assessment. I have completed B.Sc (Computer Science) and MCA. but submitted MCA qualification alone for IQA assessment in a hope to get 20 points under partner qualifications rather than 10 points for B.Sc. Should I withdraw the MCA assessment application and replace that with B.Sc ? please advise.


----------



## escapedtonz

Ah ok, so if you're the partner applicant then it makes sense for you to only submit your MCA for assessment so you can get the higher partner points (assuming it reaches the desired level of course). This is not Immigration advice, as I am not an advisor, however I feel you are doing the correct thing in submitting your MCA to gain maximum partner points. Hopefully you also meet the English language requirement as that of a principal applicant (as you have to meet this higher level if claiming partner points).


----------

